# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  HN,TQ -Bán giầy leo núi , trekking , và các đồ dã ngoại khác

## outdoorshop

*outdoorshop.vn bán các loại giầy và các sản phẩm dã ngoại*

 Dưới đây là 1  số sản phẩm giầy leo núi dã ngoại, ngoài ra còn rất nhiều đồ dùng khác phục vụ  du lịch mời bác bạn xem chi tiết tại webstie Outdoor Shop|giầy leo núi , gi


Jieway  11130 730k / 1 đôi  (nam và nữ đều đi được)










JieWay 10113-7 giá 520k/1 đôi  





Mẫu cao  cổ đi rừng núi , Jieway 10126-1 : 850k/1 đôi








jieway  1868-2 : 550k/ đôi (nam nữ đều đi được)








jieway  1869-1 : 550k/ đôi (nam nữ đều đi được)





Giầy  mùa hè nữ JIEWAY 2986 : 520k/ 1 đôi 



Jieway  2996-2: 470k/ 1đôi 



*The  North Face 3128 (nữ) : 640k hàng made in VN
*




*Keen  8680 : 450k / đôi
*
Thiết kế đẹp với da thật 100%





*Columbia  6928 500.000₫ / đôi*


da thật 100%


Với  các bạn ở ngoài Hà Nội , *tớ sẽ dùng dịch vụ chuyển hàng thu tiền của bên  chuyển phát để các bạn yên tâm .*

Nếu hàng chuyển tới không thích  (với bất kỳ lý do gì ) bạn có thể gửi trả lại, tớ sẽ hoàn lại tiền cho  bạn.

Đây là thông tin của mình: 
*Phạm Thu Phương**Mobile : * *0903.530.189*
Yahoo   Phương

Thông tin tài khoản :
Chủ tài khoản : Nguyễn Anh Dũng
Số tài  khoản : 103 201 296 540 18
Ngân hàng Techcombank

Địa chỉ : *Số 4  Nguyễn Thiệp - Ba Đình - Hà Nộ**i*
Outdoor Shop|giầy leo núi , gi

----------

